# Funnies



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)




----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Good news/Bad news.

That was funny/You're a dead man.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Yup, my kind of thinking


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

‍♂


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That’s funny right there!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Lol, you're in deep doo-doo now [mention]urbanshooter [/mention]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Oh what a brave man you used to be. But you had your priorities straight!!...for a while anyway...


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Hahaha...
So send pics of the new slingshots when you heal up.


----------

